# Cedega - Speicherzugriffsfehler?



## _henrik (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab mir heute mal cedega von transgaming zugelegt, da man ja angeblich damit Steam zum laufen bringen können soll. Nur bekomme ich schon direkt nach dem ersten start eine fehlermeldung 

henrik@localhost]# cedega_timedemo
/usr/bin/cedega_timedemo_setup: line 349:  5959 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $SHELL -c "$RUNWINE"

Die cedega_timedemo_setup sieht an der stelle so aus:

# If "--" appears as an argument, then we will not do any more processing on the
# command line, but just pass it directly to RUNWINE.

if [ -n "$DOUBLEDASH" ]; then
    $SHELL -c "$RUNWINE $FULL_COMMAND_LINE"    
else
[...]

das ganze ist ein shellscript soweit ich weiß, aber die pfade sind in den variablen auch richtig angeben und jetzt weiß ich leider nicht weiter. Weiß vieleicht Jemand hier woran das liegen könnte? Ich hab schon beides ausprobiert, rpm und auch den tarball, und auch schon mehrmals installiert, aber hilft alles nichts . Achja, das ganze läuft unter FedoraCore3


----------

